# Can I get in fumc or riphah with this aggregate??



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

I have an aggregate of 76.6%....and im utterly terrified #sorry 

Can somebody help and tell me if I have any chance of getting in foundation university or riphah medical college?

Btw does anyone know how many marks you needed to get in there, in the old entrance test system they had??


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I think good chance at riphah,fumc i don't know.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Your UHS aggregate has nothing to do with Riphah and FUMC.

They are Non-UHS medical colleges and consider your *Matriculation* and* FSc* marks. And they take their *Own Entry tests *respectively and make their own merit henceforth.

Even Shifa falls in the same category.


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

masterh said:


> Your UHS aggregate has nothing to do with Riphah and FUMC.
> 
> They are Non-UHS medical colleges and consider your *Matriculation* and* FSc* marks. And they take their *Own Entry tests *respectively and make their own merit henceforth.
> 
> Even Shifa falls in the same category.


For your information Rifah is not taking entry test itself for medical , the merit will be based on the uhs entry test , fsc and metric. Check out the website


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

masterh said:


> Your UHS aggregate has nothing to do with Riphah and FUMC.
> 
> They are Non-UHS medical colleges and consider your *Matriculation* and* FSc* marks. And they take their *Own Entry tests *respectively and make their own merit henceforth.
> 
> Even Shifa falls in the same category.


no it was the case last year but this year they will consider uhs test for granting admissions'


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Still, they just say so to acknowledge UHS Entry Test Result, firstly, because their inductions in the past few years were highly criticized by PMDC, so just to prove their merit, they would have said so. Plus, PMDC is pressurizing them to get affiliated with UHS, but they have their own monopoly and can't get affiliated with UHS, because when a college gets UHS certification, it has to pay somewhat 60,000 to 1,00,000 per annum per student to UHS, which they won't let happen.

So, just to oblige UHS and PMDC, they might have said so. Their merit is and has always been reflective of their self conducted tests. They might just consider UHS aggregate to improve the credibility of the institute.

It's just like an interview, a mere formality, or even if it's not it would hardly be 10% of the merit or even less, which hardly makes any difference.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wat is da admisn criteria for fumc dis yr?? Plz guide me??


----------

